# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  A jeni krenar qe jeni "shqiptar" ?

## Kujtim Demiri

kete teme po e hapi sepse ne jemi ata qe me se shumti krenohemi me "shqiptarine tone" e une do te ju kisha pyet juve se a ndjeheni krenar se jeni shqiptar dhe nese "po", per qfar arsye ndjeheni krenar ?

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*Po e çaj unë akullin i pari.
Krenar që jemi shqiptar duhet të jenë të gjith shqiptarët,kudo që janë.Po fatkeqësishtë po hasim në disa deklarata të pa arsyeshme.Disa njerëz me karakter të dobët dhe bindje të pa qarta arrijnë të mohojnë origjinën.Unë nuk pajtohem me këto lloj kthimesh.Unë kam dëgjuar dhe lexuar se juridikishtë lejohet adoptimi i shtetësisë dhew jo i kombësisë.Kur kemi të bëjmë me një prejardhje prej së njëjtës kombësi.Zgjedhja kërkohet kur kemi një prodhim të dy kombësive të ndryshme.Ne shqiptarët kemi shum,shumë gjëra që na bëjnë krenar.Ashtu si i di unë duhet ti dinë të gjithë arsyet por unë tani mundem vetëm të vë në dukje se;Ç'do propagandë anti shqiptare që bëhet,është në fazën e fundit dhe në ditët e fundit të saj.Shum shpejtë edhe Shqiptarët do tregojnë "AS-in" e tyre.
Kujtoni Nostradamin:
Shqiptarët akoma nuk e kan thënë fjalën e fundit,
Kur të luajnë kartat Shqiptarët,bota do tronditet.
Kartat kan filluar.Ta lujmë lojën me ndershmëri deri në fund.
Respekt për të gjithë*  

O SA MIR ME QËN SHQIPTAR

----------


## zoomen15

> kete teme po e hapi sepse ne jemi ata qe me se shumti krenohemi me "shqiptarine tone" e une do te ju kisha pyet juve se a ndjeheni krenar se jeni shqiptar dhe nese "po", per qfar arsye ndjeheni krenar ?


 E pse "shqiptar"????? E kam fjalen per thonjezat.
PROUD TO BE ALBANIAN

----------


## rovip

> *Po e çaj unë akullin i pari.
> Krenar që jemi shqiptar duhet të jenë të gjith shqiptarët,kudo që janë.Po fatkeqësishtë po hasim në disa deklarata të pa arsyeshme.Disa njerëz me karakter të dobët dhe bindje të pa qarta arrijnë të mohojnë origjinën.Unë nuk pajtohem me këto lloj kthimesh.Unë kam dëgjuar dhe lexuar se juridikishtë lejohet adoptimi i shtetësisë dhew jo i kombësisë.Kur kemi të bëjmë me një prejardhje prej së njëjtës kombësi.Zgjedhja kërkohet kur kemi një prodhim të dy kombësive të ndryshme.Ne shqiptarët kemi shum,shumë gjëra që na bëjnë krenar.Ashtu si i di unë duhet ti dinë të gjithë arsyet por unë tani mundem vetëm të vë në dukje se;Ç'do propagandë anti shqiptare që bëhet,është në fazën e fundit dhe në ditët e fundit të saj.Shum shpejtë edhe Shqiptarët do tregojnë "AS-in" e tyre.
> Kujtoni Nostradamin:
> Shqiptarët akoma nuk e kan thënë fjalën e fundit,
> Kur të luajnë kartat Shqiptarët,bota do tronditet.
> Kartat kan filluar.Ta lujmë lojën me ndershmëri deri në fund.
> Respekt për të gjithë*  
> 
> O SA MIR ME QËN SHQIPTAR


SADO QE TE NDEROSH QYTETarin ngelesh gjithmon shqiptare...
kush ka pakes mend e kupton...
FAKTI QE NJEREZIT TANE TE MEDHENJ SKENDERBE,NOLI,TEREZA,PASKO VASO...E SE DO TE MUND TA FSHININ KETE FAKT PERKUNDRAZI E KANE THEKSUAR...
KUJTOJ ME PRULJE MADRE TEREZEN QE NE TESTAMENTIN E SAJ KA SHKRUAR;
QYTETARIN INDIANE,NGA GJAKU SHQIPTARE,SHPIRTERISHT E KRISHTIT...
peronalisht sme shqeteson fakti per qytetarin kushdo qe e ndryshon ka problemet e veta ...por ne fund te fundit ngelet i gjakut tone....
sa do te doja qe ata bukeshkalet te mos ishin tanet ,po ja qe natyra ste ndryshon...

----------


## Apollyon

Ktu dallohet rracizmi jone, karshi shteteve tjera. Pse krenar per te qene shqiptar? CIlat jan arsyet qe po e ngreme veten aq shume edhe po mundohemi te themi qe popujt tjere jan inferiore?

Krenari, eshte te jeshe i lire, gje e cila ne shqiperi nuk egziston. Nuk kemi liri per te dale per te bredh ne vende tjera te botes, skemi liri te ikim per pushime aty ku na teket, skemi liri te ikim te festojme vitin e ri ne Paris apo New York etj etj.. Per cfar krenarie behet fjale pra? Per krenarine e te folurit shqip? Po jam krenar se nuk i perulem te tjereve, ska rendesi cfar nenshtetesie kan, jam krenar per veten time, jo se jam shqiptar. Ska lidhje krenaria ime me nacionalizmin, do thoja genjeshter nese do pranoja qe jam krenar se jam shqiptar (Te pakten jo ne dite te sotme ku liria ne shqiperi eshte zero) Krenar je atehere kur je i lire, atehere po qe je krenar per veten edhe per vendin tend.

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Ndjehem krenar pse jam shqipetar, linda shqipetar ZOTI  me lindi si shqiptar dhe nuk munda ta zgjedh kombin sikurse qe nuk ka mundesi ta zgjedh askush ne bot kombin, prandaj jam krenar me perkatesin kombetare qe kam. Jam besimtar shum dhe nese nuk do te isha krenar me perkatesin ather do te isha edhe kunder vullnetit te ZOTIT e nje gje te till nuk do ta bej kurr. Edhe njeher ndjehem plotesiht krenar qe jam shqipetar dhe e mbroj identitetin tim kombetar me shum fanatizem.

----------


## RedDardan

Ndihem krenar qè jam Shqiptar sepse nuk i kemi asnjè populli borxh dhe nuk kemi qenè asnjèherè pushtues tè shteteve tè tjera ( mos llogarisni luftrat e Pirros )

----------


## IL__SANTO

Shume krenar qe jam Shqiptar.

----------


## RedDardan

> Ktu dallohet rracizmi jone, karshi shteteve tjera. Pse krenar per te qene shqiptar? CIlat jan arsyet qe po e ngreme veten aq shume edhe po mundohemi te themi qe popujt tjere jan inferiore?
> 
> Krenari, eshte te jeshe i lire, gje e cila ne shqiperi nuk egziston. Nuk kemi liri per te dale *per te bredh ne vende tjera te botes,* skemi liri te ikim per pushime aty ku na teket, skemi liri te ikim te festojme vitin e ri ne Paris apo New York etj etj.. Per cfar krenarie behet fjale pra? Per krenarine e te folurit shqip? Po jam krenar se nuk i perulem te tjereve, ska rendesi cfar nenshtetesie kan, jam krenar per veten time, jo se jam shqiptar. Ska lidhje krenaria ime me nacionalizmin, do thoja genjeshter nese do pranoja qe jam krenar se jam shqiptar (Te pakten jo ne dite te sotme ku liria ne shqiperi eshte zero) Krenar je atehere kur je i lire, atehere po qe je krenar per veten edhe per vendin tend.


kaq turp paske nga shteti i korruptuar sa tè pengon tè jesh krenar pèr popullin tènd...?!  nuk ka peshè historia e vuajtur dhe e lavdishme e popullit Shqiptar pèrpara mirèqènjes...?!  vallè ta jep krenarinè pushimet me aviona, makinat e reja, lekèt nè bankè, dhe vajzat nè krah...?!

PS. kur njè ditè (kur tè pasurohesh ishalla) tè shkosh nè vendet e tjera tè botès ( ashtu siç èndèrron ti ) dhe tè huajt tè tè pyesin çfarè je ti apo nga vjen ti ?!...si do ti pèrgjigjesh ?!...

----------


## Borix

Secili komb ka vendin e vete ne bote. Ne rastin e kombit tone, ne kemi unicitet ne kulture, ne gjuhe, ne karakter, etj. I perkasim ketij kombi, na pelqen a s'na pelqen dhe na ben krenar apo s'na ben. Diskuto sa te duash...

----------


## alda09

Shume krenare,sepse kemi disa tradita dhe koncepte jetese pozitive qe nuk ekzistojn askund tjeter.

----------


## Apollyon

> kaq turp paske nga shteti i korruptuar sa tè pengon tè jesh krenar pèr popullin tènd...?!  nuk ka peshè historia e vuajtur dhe e lavdishme e popullit Shqiptar pèrpara mirèqènjes...?!  vallè ta jep krenarinè pushimet me aviona, makinat e reja, lekèt nè bankè, dhe vajzat nè krah...?!
> 
> PS. kur njè ditè (kur tè pasurohesh ishalla) tè shkosh nè vendet e tjera tè botès ( ashtu siç èndèrron ti ) dhe tè huajt tè tè pyesin çfarè je ti apo nga vjen ti ?!...si do ti pèrgjigjesh ?!...



Un kam dal qe i vogel jashte shtetit, edhe sa her me kan pyt e kam theksuar me te madhe se JAM SHQIPTAR. Kte nuk e mohoj kurre, edhe as qe do e mohoj ndonjeher. Ktu kam vendlindjen, kam shoqerine, kam familjen, kam cdo gje. Por nuk e kisha fjalen te kjo, un e thashe ne menyre qe: kam pare shum nacionaliste duke then Proud ktu proud atje, un e them drejt, sjam edhe aq nacionalist i zjarrte, ama nese me prek shqiperine, me ke prek vendlindjen, familjen, shoqerine, edhe nese me prek kto, me mua je ne gjak. Pra si gjith te tjret edhe ne, secili mbron vendin e vet edhe njerezit qe e rrethojne, por sdo te thote te veshim bluza me shqiponje apo tatto nga me te ndryshmet qe ta identifikojme me te madhe se jemi shqiptar, skemi ber ndonje gje aq te madhe sa te vlersojme veten aq shume.

Krenar je atehere, kur e gjith bota flet mire per ty.. jo kur e gjith bota na konsiderojne si hajdute, tutore, vend prostitucioni etj etj.. ktu e kam fjalen un o RedDardan, spo them se mohoj vendlindjen, kte se kam ber as sdo e bej kurre.. Kuptoje vete ku e kam fjalen.

----------


## oliver55

Jam krenar kur degjoj fjale te mira per SHQIPERINE ,dhe per shqiptaret kudo qe jane.
Populli ja jep krenarine nje vendi, dhe jo vendi popullit.

----------


## alda09

> Un kam dal qe i vogel jashte shtetit, edhe sa her me kan pyt e kam theksuar me te madhe se JAM SHQIPTAR. Kte nuk e mohoj kurre, edhe as qe do e mohoj ndonjeher. Ktu kam vendlindjen, kam shoqerine, kam familjen, kam cdo gje. Por nuk e kisha fjalen te kjo, un e thashe ne menyre qe: kam pare shum nacionaliste duke then Proud ktu proud atje, un e them drejt, sjam edhe aq nacionalist i zjarrte, ama nese me prek shqiperine, me ke prek vendlindjen, familjen, shoqerine, edhe nese me prek kto, me mua je ne gjak. Pra si gjith te tjret edhe ne, secili mbron vendin e vet edhe njerezit qe e rrethojne, por sdo te thote te veshim bluza me shqiponje apo tatto nga me te ndryshmet qe ta identifikojme me te madhe se jemi shqiptar, skemi ber ndonje gje aq te madhe sa te vlersojme veten aq shume.
> 
> Krenar je atehere, kur e gjith bota flet mire per ty.. jo kur e gjith bota na konsiderojne si hajdute, tutore, vend prostitucioni etj etj.. ktu e kam fjalen un o RedDardan, spo them se mohoj vendlindjen, kte se kam ber as sdo e bej kurre.. Kuptoje vete ku e kam fjalen.


 Apollo mire e ke vella po kujt ja thua,dardani eshte rob per se mbari po kur behet fjale per patriotizem te ben hasem,si ky te kete nje ne krye shqiperia lulezon(dardan parlo sul serio) :rrotullo syte:

----------


## AnGeL_DeViL

*O sa mire me qen shqiptar oeeee oeeee...normale qe jam krenar ku ka me mire se te jesh shqiptar ha,pi,rri,fli...gjith diten edhe se vret mendjen per asgje se po e vrave mendjen thinjesh shpejte :P*

----------


## ThE_DaRk_NiGhT

*Jena gzu e jena gzu jena ba me fluturu.Loooooooool Ku ka me mire se gjak Kuq E Zi.Le te kendojme pak perpara himnit*

----------


## goldian

lexo firmen time

----------


## Apollyon

> lexo firmen time
> 
> O SA MIRE ME KEN SHQIPTAR
> KUR SHKON ME MARR VIZEN JE I FUNDIT NE RRALL


ahaha 

e forte kjo...

----------


## donna76

Ju shtua dhe nje teme tjeter idjote ketij forumi,mbas asaj : a kan dinjitet femrat shqiptare??.

ps.  asgje personale

----------


## Renea

Krenar , shum krenar, cdo her dua ta shof popullin shqiptar te fuqishem , dhe un besoj se dot arrijm te jemi fuqia e Ballkanit.

----------

